# Anonymous To “Destroy” Sony’s Online Network for SOPA Support



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Anonymous To “Destroy” Sony’s Online Network for SOPA Support*










With Sony’s online service hacked and brought down earlier in the year by internet activists Anonymous, gamers everywhere suffered from the downtime of the PlayStation Network and its subsequent hack. Unfortunately, if you thought that it was all over, then you’d sadly be wrong – Anonymous seems to have declared war on Sony, _again_.

YouTube channel TheAnonMessage uploaded the following video on Google’s video service:





_Hello, SONY._
_ We are Anonymous._
_
It has come to the attention of the Anonymous activist community that you have chosen to stand by the Stop Online Piracy Act. This act will halt online businesses and restrict access to many sites for many users. Supporting SOPA is like trying to throw an entire company from off a bridge. Your support to the act is a signed death warrant to SONY Company and Associates. 

Therefore, yet again, we have decided to destroy your network. We will dismantle your phantom from the internet. Prepare to be extinguished. Justice will be swift, and it will be for the people, whether some like it or not. Sony, you have been warned. _
_
To those doubting our powers. We’ve infiltrated the servers of Bank of America, The United States Department of Defense, The United Nations, and Lockheed Martin. In one day. _
_
For their approval to SOPA, we have also declared that our fury be brought upon the following persons. Justin Bieber. Lady Gaga. Kim Kardashian. and Taylor Swift._
_
Operation Blackout, engaged._
_ Operation Mayhem, engaged._
_ Operation LulzXmas, engaged._
_We are Anonymous._
_ We are Legion._
_ We do not forgive._
_ We do not forget._
_
Supporters of SOPA, you should’ve expected us._​The Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA) is the highly controversial bill that, if passed, would give the US government and copyright holders powers to block access to “rogue websites dedicated to infringing or counterfeit goods”. But SOPA has received growing criticism by free speech activists and tech companies like Google and Facebook due to the vague terminology of the bill, which could mean sites like YouTube could be blocked for having copyrighted material submitted by users rather than the actual site owners.

With Sony being one of the largest publishers and producers of films, music and games, piracy has severely impacted their profits, and have a vested interest in SOPA being passed. While it’s fair to protest SOPA and any company that supports it, Anonymous’ actions earlier this year showed that the group is willing to let normal consumers suffer from their attacks.

It’s important to note that Anonymous have no central leadership, and this video seems to be the only declaration of war against Sony so far, so it’s hard to tell just how many Anonymous ‘members’ are actually behind the new attack.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a list of the 124 companies that support SOPA and of this list Anon has only mentioned of targeting Sony at least by name. It sounds like at least to me that they haven't gotten over the whole OtherOS and Geohot debacle.

*SOPA Company Support List*


60 Plus Association
 ABC
 Alliance for Safe Online Pharmacies (ASOP)
 American Bankers Association (ABA)
 American Federation of Musicians (AFM)
 American Federation of Television and Radio Artists (AFTRA)
 American Society of Composers, Authors and Publishers (ASCAP)
 Americans for Tax Reform
 Artists and Allied Crafts of the United States
 Association of American Publishers (AAP)
 Association of State Criminal Investigative Agencies
 Association of Talent Agents (ATA)
 Beachbody, LLC
 BMI
 BMG Chrysalis
 Building and Construction Trades Department
 Capitol Records Nashville
 CBS
 Cengage Learning
 Christian Music Trade Association
 Church Music Publishers’ Association
 Coalition Against Online Video Piracy (CAOVP)
 Comcast/NBC Universal
 Concerned Women for America (CWA)
 Congressional Fire Services Institute
 Copyhype
 Copyright Alliance
 Coty, Inc.
 Council of Better Business Bureaus (CBBB)
 Council of State Governments
 Country Music Association
 Country Music Television
 Creative America
 Deluxe Digital Studios
 Directors Guild of America (DGA)
 Disney Publishing Worldwide, Inc.
 Elsevier
 EMI Christian Music Group
 EMI Music Publishing
 Entertainment Software Association (ESA)
 ESPN
 Estée Lauder Companies
 Fraternal Order of Police (FOP)
 Gospel Music Association
 Graphic Artists Guild
 Hachette Book Group
 HarperCollins Publishers Worldwide, Inc.
 Hyperion Books
 Independent Film & Television Alliance (IFTA)
 International Alliance of Theatrical and Stage Employees (IATSE)
 International AntiCounterfeiting Coalition (IACC)
 International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers (IBEW)
 International Brotherhood of Teamsters (IBT)
 International Trademark Association (INTA)
 International Union of Police Associations
 L’Oreal
 Lost Highway Records
 Macmillan
 Major County Sheriffs
 Major League Baseball
 Majority City Chiefs
 Marvel Entertainment, LLC
 MasterCard Worldwide
 MCA Records
 McGraw-Hill Education
 Mercury Nashville
 Minor League Baseball (MiLB)
 Minority Media & Telecom Council (MMTC)
 Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA)
 Moving Picture Technicians
 MPA – The Association of Magazine Media
 National Association of Manufacturers (NAM)
 National Association of Prosecutor Coordinators
 National Association of State Chief Information Officers
 National Cable & Telecommunications Association (NCTA)
 National Center for Victims of Crime
 National Criminal Justice Association
 National District Attorneys Association
 National Domestic Preparedness Coalition
 National Football League
 National Governors Association, Economic Development and Commerce Committee
 National League of Cities
 National Narcotics Officers’ Associations’ Coalition
 National Sheriffs' Association (NSA)
 National Songwriters Association
 National Troopers Coalition
 News Corporation
 Pearson Education
 Penguin Group (USA), Inc.
 Pharmaceutical Research and Manufacturers of America (PhRMA)
 Pfizer, Inc.
 Provident Music Group
 Random House
 Raulet Property Partners
 Republic Nashville
 Revlon
 Scholastic, Inc.
 Screen Actors Guild (SAG)
 Showdog Universal Music
 Sony/ATV Music Publishing
 Sony Music Entertainment
 Sony Music Nashville
 State International Development Organization (SIDO)
 The National Association of Theatre Owners (NATO)
 Perseus Books Group
 United States Conference of Mayors
 Tiffany & Co.
 Time Warner
 True Religion Brand Jeans
 UMG Publishing Group Nashville
 United States Chamber of Commerce
 United States Olympic Committee
 United States Tennis Association
 Universal Music
 Universal Music Publishing Group
 Viacom
 Visa Inc.
 W.W. Norton & Company
 Wallace Bajjali Development Partners, L.P.
 Warner Music Group
 Warner Music Nashville
 Wolters Kluwer Health
 Word Entertainment
 Zuffa, LLC


----------

